# Las Croabas Fajardo Puerto Rico



## Provo (Nov 4, 2010)

3 raw images
photomatix pro 4 
Lightroom 3
Photoshop cs5+Topaz+Noiseware
PageCurl Action


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice! Feels like I'm there.


----------



## nos33 (Nov 5, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Nice! Feels like I'm there.


thats why i like HDR

very nicely done.


----------



## Provo (Nov 5, 2010)

I am glad you folks like it


----------



## Sisco (Nov 5, 2010)

THis is bookworthy..what an amazing sky...:thumbup: This is subtle HDR at its very very best.


----------

